# Maverick ET-732 $39.99 + free shipping



## bevo (Apr 18, 2012)

Just bought one.

Thank you for placing an order at Compuplus.

Your order # 3440540 was received on April 18, 2012 at 5:46 PM Eastern Time.

Your order included the following items:

1     CLOSEOUT: maverick Wireless barbecue thermometer set - et732

Total amount:     $39.99


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 18, 2012)

good deal


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice Score...  looking at em myself... let us know how long it takes to get them


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow - just ordered one from A-Maze-N products for $59.99 ... don't mind paying the extra $$ as the service is impeccable, and Todd is a stand-up guy.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 18, 2012)

sumosmoke said:


> Wow - just ordered one from A-Maze-N products for $59.99 ... don't mind paying the extra $$ as the service is impeccable, and Todd is a stand-up guy.


And Todd has free shipping on it too.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 18, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> And Todd has free shipping on it too.


He sure does, I was surprised to see a "credit" to my PayPal account! Again, 150% customer service!


----------



## fife (Apr 18, 2012)

Cool deal


----------



## bevo (Apr 27, 2012)

Just came in.  Took a little longer but it seems to work.  Can't wait to test it out. It deffinetly is a open. Ox but $20.00 cheaper

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2012)

Well that didn't last long...Just checked, $59.99 just like everybody else...JJ


----------

